# Rocky Mountain Vertex 18,5 Zoll



## Geiersteinfan (13. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

für welche Körpergröße ist den ein Vertex Rahmen (2001) in 18,5 Zoll ungefähr geeignet? Was würdet ihr denn so für einen gebrauchten Rahmen in halbwegs ordentlichem Zustand bezahlen?


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2006)

Ich würde so auf 175-180 tippen, je nach Beinlänge und Vorlieben....

Bei gutem Zustand bis zu 300,--. Aber das nur wenn ich ihn auch selber begutachten kann. Vorsicht: die 01er mit dem gebürsteten Finisch haben wohl in Teilen Probleme mit Oxidation 

Hast du den in der Bucht im Auge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (14. September 2006)

Den habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Die Kettenschäden an der Strebe sind ja schon arg...
Deshalb biete ich dort auch nicht mit!


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2006)

Ja, den Schaden haben RMs häufig. Sieht für mich nicht mal so heftig aus.. Hält aber bei meinen ohne Probleme, die Brüche treten eher woanders aus


----------



## Geiersteinfan (15. September 2006)

Ja, ich hatt auch den beim Internetflohmarkt unseres Vertrauens im Auge. Aber die Schäden sind halt schon heftig. Ich hätt gerne ein Vertex zum Selbstaufbauen, aber mangels Kohle ist ein neuer Rahmen (tja Studenten halt...) momentan einfach nicht drin. Und das fertige Vertex 50 oder 70 sagt mir einfach nicht so recht zu. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Vertx Rahmen in 18,5 Zoll zu verkaufen?


----------



## Der Toni (15. September 2006)

Ja, ich! Allerdings als Rahmenset mit Steuersatz (Chris King), Gabel (SID TEAM mit Remote Lockout), Vorbau (Race Face), Lenker (Ritchey) und Sattenstütze (Easton). Schaut mal bei meinen Fotos nach.


----------



## BlueCloud (16. Oktober 2006)

steht das set noch zum verkauf?wenn ja wieviel soll´s denn kosten?


----------



## Der Toni (16. Oktober 2006)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> steht das set noch zum verkauf?wenn ja wieviel soll´s denn kosten?



Ist schon verkauft.


----------



## BlueCloud (16. Oktober 2006)

war ja klar^^


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=24479&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## BlueCloud (16. Oktober 2006)

bilder/preis? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (16. Oktober 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=24479&sort=1&cat=all&page=1



ich will den sattel


----------



## 007harry (18. Oktober 2006)

Oh ja! Der Sattel ist der Hammer!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Oktober 2006)

DAMEN-SATTEL der freundin !!! wäre vielleicht aber auch was für eure mädchenärsche


----------



## 007harry (18. Oktober 2006)




----------

